# Gurkha by Armet Armored Vehicles of King City Ontario



## newfin (28 Aug 2006)

The Toronto Star ran an article on this company on August 25th, 2006 in which it states that this model of armored car by Armet is in service with both the Canadian and American militaries.

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1156456211222&call_pageid=968332188492&col=968793972154&t=TS_Home

I was not aware that any of these are in service in Canada.  Can anyone shed any light on this?

What chassis are they based on?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (28 Aug 2006)

Interesting that they don't show a picture of a real vehicle despite claiming to have built 50 of them.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Aug 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Interesting that they don't show a picture of a real vehicle despite claiming to have built 50 of them.



Ummmmm!

Colin

There are two in the photo at the top of the page.


----------



## Kirkhill (28 Aug 2006)

http://www.aavi.com/
http://www.army-technology.com/contractors/armoured/armet/

They also have a video of the Gurkha (you have to register) but while it looks to be going a fair clip along a bonedry gravel road "somewhere in Ontario" in the summer, it practically crawled through a grassy field.

Also roof height, let alone "turret" height, is taller than a Hummer.


----------



## Slim (28 Aug 2006)

I would be very cautios if i was dealing with that company. They have a somwhat shady history...

There are better companies out there and they're in Ontario as well

Slim


----------



## Spencer100 (29 Aug 2006)

I bet they are trying to drum up publicity for this as an option for the LARV.


----------



## tabernac (29 Aug 2006)

IIRC Canada AM had a spot on this vehicle a few months ago.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Aug 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Ummmmm!
> 
> Colin
> 
> There are two in the photo at the top of the page.



Sorry, the picture in the TS article looked like an "artist impression" drawing that is typical of many of the designs that never get built, once I saw the larger photo I realized my error.


----------



## TN2IC (30 Aug 2006)

So are they in service or not?


----------



## Franko (31 Aug 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> So are they in service or not?



No.


----------



## Koenigsegg (31 Aug 2006)

There have been at least two in Barrie however.


----------



## a_majoor (4 Sep 2006)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> I bet they are trying to drum up publicity for this as an option for the LARV.



Vehicles resembling or based on SUV's are the wrong choice for the LARV project; see:

Our 'maybe' new recce vehicle  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35535.0.html
"Trading Saber for Stealth" or "Are We a One Trick Pony?"  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35526.0.html

for some pretty in depth discussion.


----------

